# Looking for fathead Anthias



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone have one for sale or have you seen one at your LFS?? Also any experiences with this species?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't had any experience with them; however I've seen them at Sea U Marine and NAFB frequently.


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Taipan, thanks the response. I actually talked to you at Advanced Reef in Milton on Saturday. Sorry Im new on here, and not sure what nAFB is, can you please let me know the full name so i can check them out. Thanks


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No need to apologize. NAFB = North American Fishbreeders, on Kingston Road in Scarborough.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw some at Oakville Reef Gallery in the spring. Check with Tom


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sea u Marine has a new shipment and he has them if you are still looking.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

my personal experience with them is the smaller the better. it was hard for me to get the larger ones to get to eat anything. but with the smaller ones i found they ate cyclopezes (spelled it wrong i think) after a day or two after being acclimated. I used to work at a fish store in southern ontario and we carried these pretty often, maybe every 2 months or so.


----------

